# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  FIFA 12 V1.0.2 iPhone and iPod Touch كاملة تم اضافة روابط سريعة على mediafire

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*كاملة FIFA 12 V1.0.2 iPhone and iPod Touch*  تم اضافة روابط سريعة على mediafire        * LOVE FOOTBALL. PLAY FOOTBALL. Experience the action of your favorite  sport like never before! Watch matches come to life with vibrant  graphics, ultra realistic animations, and the most responsive controls  ever delivered on iPhone. Now for the first time on iPhone, take your  club to the top of the league table with Manager Mode.*   * BRING YOUR CLUB TO GLORY IN MANAGER MODE* *  Trade players, upgrade staff, and scout for talent. Develop players and  choose the best tactics to make your squad the team to beat!*  *  REAL PLAYERS, REAL TEAMS, REAL LEAGUES*  * Featuring over 22 officially licensed leagues, 500 licensed teams and  more than 15,000 players. Take to the pitch with superstars like Kaka,  Wayne Rooney, Gerard Piqué, Karim Benzema and more. From the English  Premiership and La Liga, to the German Bundesliga and beyond – dominate  your league and march toward glory in 32 authentic stadiums.*   * MATCH DAY MADNESS* *  Capture the passion and power of the world’s most popular sport with  unprecedented authenticity. This is the deepest, most visually striking  football title ever. Feel every thrill on the pitch with your heroes,  anytime, anywhere.*  * FANCY FOOTWORK*  * New control schemes let you handle the ball with greater precision than  ever before. Master free kicks and penalty shots with full touch  control. Get in the game with realistic 360° player movement and  gesture-driven skill moves. Pull off defense-splitting passes, rifling  shots, penalty kicks, and pro-style tricks.*  * Football is life! Now live it to the fullest with the ONLY officially licensed FIFA game on the App Store.*  * Image Gallery*  **   **   **   **   **   * Category: Games* *  Sep 29, 2011* *  Version: 1.0.2* *  1.02 GB* *  Seller: Electronic Arts Nederland B.V.*  * © 2011 Electronic Arts Inc.  All Rights Reserved.*  * LANGUAGES: English, Chinese, French, German, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Spanish*  * REQUIREMENTS: Compatible with iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPod touch (3rd  generation), iPod touch (4th generation), and iPad. Requires iOS 3.1 or  later*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  or*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  or* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * or 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *or 
          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

ميزة جديدة للعبة فيفا 12 لنظام الـ iOS وهي  إضافة الإمكانية لاستخدام الآيفون والآيبود تتش كوحدة تحكم للآيباد 2 بحيث  ستستخدم الآيفون لإدارة فريقك لاسلكيا. الربط سيتم عبر البلوتوث وبعد التوصيل ستتمكن  من اللعب بشكل جماعي اذا أردت باستخدام أكثر من آيفون للتحكم. على شاشة  الآيباد الرائعة. وهنا عرض فيديو من معرض E3:     http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i4GOKO45gU8

----------


## yooyhero

أرجو حذف الموضوع من قبل االادارة وذلك لعدم صلاحية الروابط وشكرا

----------


## mohamed73

> أرجو حذف الموضوع من قبل االادارة وذلك لعدم صلاحية الروابط وشكرا

 تم تعديل  الروابط
وليس الحدف  

> أرجو حذف الموضوع من قبل االادارة وذلك لعدم صلاحية الروابط وشكرا

  وما قصدك بالخط الاحمر هدا امر يعني

----------


## hemnqader

dast xosh

----------

